# G.C.B.A.C in full effect



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well since charles has been hit by us already it is time to devulge the plan. here is a documentation of our attacks... all bombers will be held anonymous until their bombs hit....or they decide to post in here lol.

*The call to arms*

Gentlemen! *and ladies*

As we all know, a lone terrorist on this board has single handedly destroyed many great BOTL's front porches, kitchens, houses, and even babies. This is a man with NO regard for house and home, a man hell bent on destroying what little space we have left in our humidors. He will stop at nothing and has, so far, succeeded in striking fear into the hearts of all that oppose him! This....this MONSTER goes by the name charles, but we all know him as genghis chuck *pretty cool nickname huh? lol*. He has struck one too many of us and it is time for a retaliation of epic proportions! I realize that he has been hit hard before, but it didnt slow him down. We must hit even harder then before! We must cripple his humidor space! In case you hadnt known, charles' enabler recently joined these boards *check out the introductions* and apparently he is just as bad if not worse! I feel we should strike hard and strike fast on our original objective charles, in hopes of detouring any team up between the two. we have all been hit by this man and we need payback! this is the time!

I ask you Botl and Sotl to come and join arms against the tyrannical rule of charles and put him in his place! i know that there are many a great bombers on this site and its about time we awaken the sleeping giant that is the cigarlive forums.

if you would like to join please respond with a pm saying so and your location. i just ask for your word on this situation, once i get a final tally of participants i will put together the sending order and we shall commence a bombing of epic proportions. we shall do it in waves to disrupt his postal service and not let him sleep...ever!

haha this will be fun..

Zach Spillane
Commander and Cheif of G.C.B.A.C
Grand Coalition of Bombers Against Charles

*The Sending Order*

Gentlemen,
This is your Commander and Chief bringing your debriefing on the target. The attack shall commence Tuesday the 23rd of September to give everyone plenty of time to stock up and give our troops overseas time to attack. With this hit please send QUALITY NOT QUANTITY our target Charles does not get to smoke as often as he'd like so if we just send a whole lot of smokes we will just be rearming him! I understand some of us may not be able to put out the smokes desired so please just send what you can. I will list Charles' wish list below and if you have any of the smokes listed and would like to send please do so. I believe our target has listed his stores address as his bomb address but I may have his home address from the bomb he sent me. I cannot see addresses yet so if the address I put differs from the one he has listed, it's a good chance the one I have is in fact his home address. Any confirmation on this is appreciated. Id ask that everyone tries to send at least a 3 pack to make it worth while, I feel as if this will do with the amount of participants we have! Obviously feel free to send more nobody is stopping you!

i then list the sending order and such

This is assuming everyone sends priority mail or the equivalent for our friends to the north.

Here is Charles' wish list via the that's on C/L and his profile. I understand that a lot of these cigars are top dollar from what I've seen but I'm sure there are some in there that people may have a few stashed away!
Wish List:
Davidoff Culebra
Davidoff Maduro
Litto Gomez Small Batch no. 2
Davidoff Millenium blend
GOF Don Carlos
Padron 40th and 80th Anniversary
Padron Anni "A"
Padron Millenium...
Most any ISOM
Illusione Culebra
Fuente WOAM
Fuente Anejo...

Favorites:
Favorite Cigars 
Padron Anni's
tat black and any other special tat...the 03,06,reserve...
Illusione 88
ISOMS 
He is quite fond of nubs from what I've seen also

Please send me a list back of what you plan on sending just for records to see what gets covered if any.

Thanks a lot guys&#8230;any questions please shoot me a message back

Also&#8230; here is a picture to tag along to your bomb note im sure everyone will send










Zach Spillane
Commander and Cheif of G.C.B.A.C
Grand Coalition of Bombers Against Charles

*The address change*

Gentlemen,

it has been brought to my attention that the address i gave out earlier is in fact his home address. as some of us know he will get in trouble with the wife if there is a mass priority mail exodus centered to his house. to lighten some of the grief he will be gettin in the next coming weeks i am going to ask to change the target address to the one below. this is the B&M he works at in case anyone was wondering.

quick reminder, PLEASE let me know what you guys are planning on sending if you have not already done so, so i can mark off whats been covered on his wants lists.

and i list the new address..

anyway as everyone can see.. charles has some hard *but beyond awesome* days ahead of him... lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

My friend you will be held responsable for whatever repairs I have to do to the building! Thank you I am happy to be thought of this much. I will go hide I think now. And anyone that gets hit by me in the upcoming months should blame this guy for sending me into a frenzy! I think I shall relieve frustration our fellow BOTL snapperhead first! Fri is D-day hehe and holy crap from bomb nubber one i already have a ton of nubs!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I consider charles a friend, but nail his ass to the wall! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Everyone does realize that this thread will basically give me a fresh list of targets I figure if you post here then you are in need of a whoopin starting with Zach


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hahaha

pretty funny id like to see the responses


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm curious as to if any of the old hibernating bears decide to come out for this one...

i think i'll upgrade from the lawnchair, cooler of beer, and a smoke to the la-z-boy, a kegerator, and a whole lot of smokes to watch this one!! all i can think of is the dwarfing of that "little" crater in arizona by the one to come in georgia.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

stan be prepared to watch one hell of a show


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> stan be prepared to watch one hell of a show


MAN big talk there buddy! I am scared/excited to see what this is all about!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

just remember what i said to you before in response to the pm you sent me.

also... i really gotta get bill on buildin me one of thsoe anti charles humis lmao


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Count me in.....Pm sent


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I already have something heading out to charles this week, perhaps i need to add a little more to it for this.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

fire in the hole


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> fire in the hole


OK that pic is just damn funny!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Like I said in this thread Zach.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=397159#post397159

On second thought, you better RUN and HIDE !!!. :arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ugh i wish we had used that vic...


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

SWeet!! Hit him hard!! Lord knows he deserves a serious ash whooping!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Uh oh!!! Our friend Charles here is going to be feeling what he has been dishing out! This ought to be a grand time! Charles, you are a fellow South Carolinian but I have to say, watching this go down will be like watching the superbowl. Chips and salsa anyone? Who has the beer? 

May God be with you...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

josh you might eb close enough... might wanna build up the bomb shelter


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

this is going to be great
lol
u guys are BLOWING this out of the water lol
cant wait


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm definitely going to help take his ass to the cleaners. PM sent.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

You should have gotten mine today, Charles =)


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> You should have gotten mine today, Charles =)


Yes i did lol... i said something about it in your pass thread lol since i thought it was related to that. Will u approve my pass stuff?


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Like I said... we're on a mission from God!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Yes i did lol... i said something about it in your pass thread lol since i thought it was related to that. Will u approve my pass stuff?


Yup, you are good to go....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

lets get it up GCBAC! hahaha


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Armenian said:


> Like I said... we're on a mission from God!


Thats great!:lol:I love me some Blues Bros


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Im in!! PM sent


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I want o know how the bloody hell I got dragged into this..........I think I am going to have to think of something before tomorrow......Well I guess it is good that we were looking to move....I have a feeling that after tomorrow I am going to have to find a new shelter.....Hope I still have that tent to sleep in until I get a new home.


----------



## cigar sniper (Sep 20, 2008)

After doing the required research on the target I would love to cut my teeth on this mission.....I'm in.....although since I can not see addresses and such I would need the address PMed to me.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I want o know how the bloody hell I got dragged into this..........I think I am going to have to think of something before tomorrow......Well I guess it is good that we were looking to move....I have a feeling that after tomorrow I am going to have to find a new shelter.....Hope I still have that tent to sleep in until I get a new home.


 I am putting together the FINAL parts of your little package today I was hoping i would get a hipment in before tomorrow but not looking like it is i will have to make due See u tomorrow my friend! we should be able to smoke atleast 1 cigar while u are sifting through the rubble....


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

look out chuck..... its going down.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

so boys....your bombs start landing yet?

i have a feeling charles is gonna have quite the mess to pick up when he gets back from bowling


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine should have landed today.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I tried to call the shop but noone answered... i am gonna call in the AM and see how many are waiting for me lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

lol.... You'll have to post pics, Charles... lots of them.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be puttin together a tactical response special for you Charles. You've done some serious dammage round here.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

:biggrin:Mine got delayed due to a shipping error,but it is INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------

